

Subrosa Warrant Canary - mpnagle
https://subrosa.io/canary

======
bnj
The trouble with warrant canaries is that you have no way of knowing if
someone forgot to update it or if it's intentional; in some cases, it's even
more suspicious for it to be updated once attention has been drawn to it.

The fail cases are indistinguishable from the successes in some circumstances.

~~~
mpnagle
Yeah, I know... I wonder if there's an improvement on the canary system
somehow. You can't tell if it's just a page left by the wayside or an
important clue...

